# 1997 Pathfinder wont start has power, need help please.



## fireeater7412 (Oct 17, 2010)

Good evening, my name is Troy & I am happy to be a part of this forum. I just bought a 1997 Nissan Pathfinder from my older brother who takes incredible care of his vehicles. It has 140k miles, with fresh timing belt etc. I took the negative battery cable off the terminal and cleaned it and unplugged the aftermarket stereo to replace it. Everything had power and was working fine, went to start it & it wouldnt turn over-wont even click. So I dive in! I check the fuses-none blown, check the ignition switch-all the power is coming out of the terminals when the key is in the various positions, I check the starter-there is no power going to the one terminal-even when I turn the key. I run a jumper wire from one side of the starter to the other & the starter spins-so I believe its good. I've replaced or switched around various relays under the dash that are the same to see if this changes anything & it doesnt. It has the factory security system but I have no key fobs. The red security light is blinking. I've tried reseting it with locking & shutting all doors, locking dr side door with key, waiting 1 minute then opening driver side door w/key-nothing changes. Could the neutral safety switch @ the rear of the tranny just go out? Am I missing a way to reset the security system? Please help! My wifes very unhappy & my brother feels like he sold me a lemon when he really did me a favor.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

THEFT WARNING SYSTEM DEACTIVATION 
To deactivate the theft warning system, a door or the trunk lid must be unlocked with the key or remote controller.
When the key is used to unlock a door, smart entrance control unit terminal (31) receives a ground signal 


from terminal (1) of the LH key cylinder switch 
from terminal (3) of the RH key cylinder switch. 
from terminal (2) of the back door key cylinder switch.
When the key is used to unlock the trunk lid, smart entrance control unit terminal (27) receives a ground signal from terminal (3) of the trunk lid key cylinder switch.
When the smart entrance control unit receives either one of these signals or unlock signal from remote controller, the theft warning system is deactivated. (Disarmed phase)


----------



## fireeater7412 (Oct 17, 2010)

well thank you for your help. I appreciate you taking time. Turns out it was the TCM fuse that had blown. Not sure why, but w/it blown it wouldnt start. Now it runs like a champ again. I will, however, keep the info you posted about the alarm system. I am told these have issues with it.


----------

